# Any workable substitute for a band saw?



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

As I move from crass newbie to legitimate beginner, I'm pulling up more and more projects that call for a band saw. Is there any viable substitute for the band saw until I get up and running? Jigsaw? Manual coping saw?

Should I just avoid band saw projects until my piggy bank gets all filled up again? Am I better off getting a table saw before I think about a band saw?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Oldiebutgoodie said:


> As I move from crass newbie to legitimate beginner, I'm pulling up more and more projects that call for a band saw. Is there any viable substitute for the band saw until I get up and running? Jigsaw? Manual coping saw?
> 
> Should I just avoid band saw projects until my piggy bank gets all filled up again? Am I better off getting a table saw before I think about a band saw?


I don't really know of a substitute for a bandsaw for a full-blown bandsaw project. A Rockwell blade runner or a jigsaw mounted upside down with the blade sticking through a piece of ply can emulate one to a point. With jigsaw blade flex and such it's difficult to do a square edge but I've managed to do some simple projects and make templates that way. Generally involves a considerable amount of trimming and sanding though.
As far as prioritizing a bandsaw vs. a table saw that is a decision that is entirely project driven. They are two different tools with two different design objectives. While their capabilities will overlap to a certain extent, I don't think one can replace the other. :smile:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

In my opinion a good shop needs a table saw as #1 choice. I survived for years with DeWalt jobsite saw, a Bosch jigsaw and a Porter Cable 690 router. I built a rocking horse (avatar) for my first grandson back then. It's more fun now that I have a well equipped shop but you can do a lot with those 3 machines.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*If I rated them..*

I would put the jig saw below band saw.

For me, the band saw has played a much greater role in my shop than my scroll saw. 

In terms of utility, I guess my top five major tools would be

Table saw, Router/router table, band saw, work bench, and compound saw.

I have access to a good wood working guild, even so I think my top five would remain the same.

Alan


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've built a lot of wood projects over the years and for several years I managed a lot of those cuts with a jigsaw. However, once I bought a bandsaw and then a scrollsaw, everything changed. If you keep your eye out, you can usually score a decent bandsaw on craigslist.:thumbsup:


----------

